# Motorized Vehicles on Ohio Lakes



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

Whats up with only allowing motorized vehicles ( snowmobiles or ATV's ) on Buckeye lake, indian lake, Grand St. Marys and Pymituning (sp?) No other state lake are permitted to have motorized vehicles on them while ice cover is on the lake or so the ranger at ALum creek tells me. I asked him why not and he said patrolling is an issue as well as liability. Why would the liability on Alum be different from Buckeye lake. Politics drive me nuts!


----------



## iwdavefish (Apr 30, 2004)

Part of it may have to do with whether or not the lake is a water source. At least that is their reasoning here at Mosquito. Warren draws their water from the lake and they don't want to risk contamination with oil, antifreeze, etc... when a machine (inevitably) falls through the ice. Don't know about other lakes but that's the way it is here.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I Got Spot Checked Last Year And Asked The Ranger Why They Dont Let The Use Of Them And I Thought He Said It Was The Pollution. They Make Him Walk The Lake. If You Forget Your License Hell Walk You Back To His Car To Call It In.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

You're not allowed to take vehicles out on the ice at Pymy., unless they enacted a new rule that i haven't heard yet. Have they?


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

I know they take them out on Portage Lakes.

Gene


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

would not make sense for pollution as a reason if boat motors leak stuff also. Just my thing I guess. I mean if a 4 wheeler went through(or something equal to, I doubt it will happen enough to cause more damage than boats would. My opinion, I have to proof that would be the case though??


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

I have a realy tough time buying the polution thing. Think of all the out boards and inboards that runs on Alum all year exspelling their exhaust beneath the water. I could be wrong on the pymatuning thing. I was mearly repeating what the officer stated. He said it was because of liability and lack of officers to patroll.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Most if not ALL insurance companies will not cover your car if it goes through the ice. If you ran a company, would you??? No way........ I personally don't think Ohio gets enough hard ice on large impoundments to warrant much traffic, or am I wrong? I don't ice fish, so I have no idea. I know the ice supports Big Daddy , but cars also  ........ I know south of Columbus no lake will hold a car. We just don't get that kind of ice. I'm figuring at least 10 " for a car??? CATKING


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

husky hooker is the man to ask about this subject. he did alot of research on this subject last season.
tim


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

Catking, We are talking about snowmobiles, atv's and 3 wheelers, not automobiles. I do know that for the last 3 years toward the middle of February, Alum has had an average of around 15-18 inches. 2 years ago it was around, 22-24". Plenty enough to drive a car on. Would I drive my car on it, NO way. would I like to take my snowmobile or quad on it, Heck yes. It sure would open the area's up to ice fishing.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

This subject is of special interest to me. I purchased an ATV this year and want to use it for ice fishinh when ever I can.

I know that some lakes i can drive it on and others I can't. 

I will use it on Erie, Presque Ilse, Simco, and up in MI this year, but would like to use it at Alum.

I have driven my car on the lakes in MI, 20+ " of ice, but it's still a 10 on the pucker scale for me.

My insurance does cover me with my car and my atv if I go through the ice.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't know, but I saw snowmobiles pleasure riding @ Indian last year.

I don't own an ATV/Snowmobile so I never inquired.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I always thought that you could not use the Atv's/snow mobiles on the lakes that were reservoirs or used specifically for flood control. The lake level changes and there could be a space between the ice and the water. I am no expert on the matter, and to be honest it all makes me nervous.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i did research on this about using carts atv and what ever.the issue is the hardwater being safe for us,i built a golfcart cause im handicapped, the mwsd said go for it till i spent 14 hundred dollers and said NO after i built it. said its becaus the lakes have places where the water still has currents under the ice like erie.mosquito lake said i could use it there if i stop and show them my electric cart and the ice is thick enough.the state is very picky where to use these vehicles.i will use it this year you can bet on it.be safe out there and make sure the ice is thick enough!!!!im 400 lbs and 1000 on cart.thats more than big daddy and a car.....hee hee portage lakes and mosquito and presque island here i come.....


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

It can be like the Indy 500 in Indian with all the snow mobiles.There are some places I would like to fish at nigh in a shanty but with all the traffic I'm a little scared to do so. I have seen a few golf carts . I suppose as long as they are licensed you can use a ATV or golf cart. Don't know about other lakes. It may be that lakes that are used for drinking water don't allow them in case one goes threw ( happens all the time on Indian) and would pollute the waters.


----------

